# Do You Do A Lot of Labor?



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

I was in construction doing home improvements for 5 years. Then, I decided to change my career path. I don’t want to do the labor part. I just read a book “The E-Myth” which described that there is the Entrepreneur, the Manager, and the Technician. I’m not a technician. That is why I got out of home improvements. They’re fun doing them the first time, but when you do them over and over, (to me) they get boring (not to sound offensive to the artists that consider themselves as the greatest tradesmen in the world). However, entrepreneurial and managerial work has always interested me. My uncle opened a home improvement general contracting business doing primarily additions, basements, kitchens, and bathrooms. He didn’t do any of the labor work, except for the electrical work. He never had any experience in carpentry, plumbing, painting, etc. He worked at a plant for 20 years. He was very successful at the general contracting for 10 years until the economy collapsed in 2009. Now, he drives a truck. I opened a construction business so I could do what he does… the estimates, the managerial work, the accounting work and NOT the labor/skilled trades/whatever. I don’t want to be in his position and drive a truck. I want to do white collar work. I don’t have any engineering experience, so I thought of sticking to home improvements. After 6 months, I find myself constantly doing most of the labor… like 75%. Has anyone gotten to the level where they’re just doing business work… or is there anyone in here with a sad story of how their business failed because they weren’t businessmen and they loved their trade, so they ended up working 16 hour days, because they wanted to be known as the greatest tradesman of all time? Or does anyone have a story of how their business failed because they hired someone who didn’t do it “the right way” and they worked 16 hours a day doing other people’s work, because they didn’t trust those people? Those last 2 sentences are somewhat off-topic, but I’m curious to find out what everyone’s mindset is. Thanks for any response! All responses are welcome... hateful or friendly! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

When my dad and I got this going 5 years ago (his second company, he had just left a position as a PM) I wore my bags every day, and learned how to bid at night. I already had a lot of trades skills and management experience, I gave up a job as a commercial super to be a GC. 

After I learned his method for bidding, I networked my azz off every evening, read about business and the trades every night. I developed my own methods for bidding, somewhat the same and somewhat different from his. 

A couple years in, I was invited and elected to several boards of directors, we got busy. As we got busy I was doing PM and sales and bidding most of the time. 

Still that way. I spend as much time as I can bagged up, about 20% of the time at best, sometimes we are super busy, I spend 10 hours doing my "real" job and 2-3 finishing what my guys couldn't before they went home. 

I just was elected to my second consecutive term as HBA president and my first term as the state builders associations Area VP. Looks to be real busy next year. Booked for some time. 

Personally, Id never do this chit if I didn't like building things and didn't even have a hope to bag up. 

If I dug business only, id be in oil and gas or retail.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

To answer your question, I do what needs doing to get the job done on time and on budget, and make a profit after salaries and expenses.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I wear my bags a lot when I build decks, I enjoy that. I do all my estimates on weekends, when I do remodel work I don't wear my bags so much, I rely on my subs to get it done. When I do remodel work I'm on the phone quite a bit. My job is to make sure nobody is held up on my behave. And scheduling in advance so I'm not calling subs at the last minute to get them on the job. It's not rocket surgery, but there are 1000 ways to phuck sh!t up.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I wear my bags a lot when I build decks, I enjoy that. I do all my estimates on weekends, when I do remodel work I don't wear my bags so much, I rely on my subs to get it done. When I do remodel work I'm on the phone quite a bit. My job is to make sure nobody is held up on my behave. And scheduling in advance so I'm not calling subs at the last minute to get them on the job. It's not rocket surgery, but there are 1000 ways to phuck sh!t up.


I quit working weekends unless im really behind. 

I like doing decks. I am usually on site when we are framing, almost always do layout, although its starting to really piss my leads off. Love trim. Proverbial and literal :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

For someone who is so well educated, you sure seem to ask a lot of basic construction/business questions.

Are you sure you're ready for this?


To answer the question, yes I do 8 hrs of labor a day (minimum)

Estimates are in the evenings or weekends.

proposals and drawings are on the weekends.

Sorry to burst the bubble, but being a GC is not as easy as they make it look on tv.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

I've always been on the tools...At the moment I'm doing subcontract work, just me the carpenter. 

But when I had guys working for me on my own jobs, i'd be doing the running around- picking up materials, figuring out the scheduling, etc. But that would only be a couple hours a day on bigger jobs, the rest of the day i'd be working alongside, then doing paperwork at night after work.

For me it would be hard to let go of that feeling of control that the job is being done the way I'd want it to be. I assume the key is to put together a group of people, or at least find a lead person you can trust to get it done properly. 

That said it would be nice to back off the physical aspect a bit at some point, although I don't mind it and enjoy building most of the time, for now. Hopefully i'll figure it out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, even a light day has atleast 6 hours of labor. Today we jacked a house up from 8 to 2:30, then I went and walked around a commercial job we are looking at bidding from 3 to 4, then I went and looked at a roof job. Then I went and picked up a check that was owed to me for the last month. Then I went to the bank. Got home at 5:30 and changed my tire back (i had a flat Monday morning so I've been running the spair all week) finished that up at 6. Oh and last night I was up till about 2 am putting numbers together for that commercial job, and again from 6 to 730 this morning. Now throw in 30 phone calls and you have a pretty good look at my day


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Jaws said:


> When my dad and I got this going 5 years ago (his second company, he had just left a position as a PM) I wore my bags every day, and learned how to bid at night. I already had a lot of trades skills and management experience, I gave up a job as a commercial super to be a GC.
> 
> After I learned his method for bidding, I networked my azz off every evening, read about business and the trades every night. I developed my own methods for bidding, somewhat the same and somewhat different from his.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. You're involved in a lot of things. Come to think of it, that is why I stayed in construction for 5 years. My uncle, who was a general, had me on one jobsite, then pull me off to pick up materials, then pull me off to go to another jobsite. He'd take me on estimates and to other places. There was always something new. That is what I need. That is what I enjoy. 

I'm doing mostly painting jobs right now. Seems like there is plenty of work right now in painting because of the fall/winter. Decks and additions have died down. I'd like to finish a basement...something new everyday. My mom's boyfriend is promising that we'll get big jobs, but I haven't seen any big jobs from him so far. I've done bigger jobs for my company than I've done for his. 

It's a tough decision to stay in construction with the volatility of the construction industry. When the economy is down, the construction unemployment rate is high. I have to deal with a lot of drug addicts and alcoholics. 

The median salary of a construction manager/general contractor/construction project manager, etc. is around $80,000. I recently learned that if I owned an accounting firm... the median salary for an accounting partner is $180,000 (yep, didn't spell that wrong... another $100,000). The work is less stressful. The work is recession-proof. Accounting is on the list of top 50 occupations with the most job openings. All I need is five accounting classes. I'll take them in the Spring. If the construction thing picks up to where I'm making decent $, I might stay and use the knowledge from the accounting classes to be put towards the construction business.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yep, even a light day has atleast 6 hours of labor. Today we jacked a house up from 8 to 2:30, then I went and walked around a commercial job we are looking at bidding from 3 to 4, then I went and looked at a roof job. Then I went and picked up a check that was owed to me for the last month. Then I went to the bank. Got home at 5:30 and changed my tire back (i had a flat Monday morning so I've been running the spair all week) finished that up at 6. Oh and last night I was up till about 2 am putting numbers together for that commercial job, and again from 6 to 730 this morning. Now throw in 30 phone calls and you have a pretty good look at my day


Typical day if your lucky, for a contractor.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

JT Wood said:


> For someone who is so well educated, you sure seem to ask a lot of basic construction/business questions.
> 
> Are you sure you're ready for this?
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Typical day if your lucky, for a contractor.


I actually forgot, at noon I met with another person about their roof, it's a pretty damn big one. 32 grand.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> there are 1000 ways to phuck sh!t up.


That is what I hate about doing this. There are so many things that can go wrong and homeowners don't understand that human beings can't do work that is 100% perfect... only God can. We can get close to 100%, but it's physically impossible to get everything 100% right. 

And then they want everything done for free. They don't understand that if it's not in the contract and takes up alot of time, then you can't do it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I actually forgot, at noon I met with another person about their roof, it's a pretty damn big one. 32 grand.


Maybe when that commercial job is complete (I think you'll get it) you and Mrs. Jls can take a vacation. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe when that commercial job is complete (I think you'll get it) you and Mrs. Jls can take a vacation. :thumbsup:


We took ours for this decade 7 months ago :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmartConstruct said:


> That is what I hate about doing this. There are so many things that can go wrong and homeowners don't understand that human beings can't do work that is 100% perfect... only God can. We can get close to 100%, but it's physically impossible to get everything 100% right.
> 
> And then they want everything done for free. They don't understand that if it's not in the contract and takes up alot of time, then you can't do it.


They can be pretty damn close to perfect. If a homeowner catches it, its pretty bad in most cases. A contractors eye and standards should be higher than most of their clients, imo.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Imakenice said:


> I've always been on the tools...At the moment I'm doing subcontract work, just me the carpenter.
> 
> But when I had guys working for me on my own jobs, i'd be doing the running around- picking up materials, figuring out the scheduling, etc. But that would only be a couple hours a day on bigger jobs, the rest of the day i'd be working alongside, then doing paperwork at night after work.
> 
> ...


I've met guys in this business who did well for years. Then something got really fu<ked up or they ran out of work and they downsized and now it's just them... and after 30 years of doing labor, they're in so much pain, have lung problems, and have dealt with so much frustration over their lives that they have a bad outlook on life.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmartConstruct said:


> I've met guys in this business who did well for years. Then something got really fu<ked up or they ran out of work and they downsized and now it's just them... and after 30 years of doing labor, they're in so much pain, have lung problems, and have dealt with so much frustration over their lives that they have a bad outlook on life.


It goes both ways. Dont be negative. 

I know several contractors (personally) who are well off, and a couple who retired well after starting with a set of nail bags in the back of their truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My father did pretty well as a contractor, he's almost 90 years old and still (as he puts it ) walks 3/8 of a mile daily. Don't ask me how he knows what 3/8 of a mile is, but I will let him tell his story. He can do whatever he wants, he's got it like that.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Jaws said:


> They can be pretty damn close to perfect. If a homeowner catches it, its pretty bad in most cases. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know. Not when it comes to painting. I had one homeowner point out so many things that weren't in the contract... putting up soffit DOES NOT include flashing... painting rooms DOES NOT include closets unless it is stated in the contract and the square footage is stated in the contract... if we agree to fill one giant crack in the ceiling, it DOES NOT mean that we'll fill the smaller cracks for free. The problem with her is that she didn't speak English. I pointed out this stuff during the estimate and she said that she didn't want any of it done.
> 
> ...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Warren said:


> I am so glad that you are the rarest of personalities.


Hehe


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I must be stupid because I find a lot of the work I do to be quite challenging and not "easy" at all.


Easy to learn... hard to master, in my opinion.




Spencer said:


> I think you just gave yourself away to everyone on here that you don't have a clue what any of what we are discussing really entails.


You must do commerical work. Ok, commerical is a little more difficult. Residential is easy. But, I don't know, though. I did it for 5 years, so I guess it comes to me easier now. I'm just trying to make a point with all of the DIY going on out there. It's easy to do. When I saw my mom put in a brand new sink without any plumbing experience at all... without ANY leaks (which I've seen before by plumbers who had 10 years of experience), I was convinced that it is all easy to do.




Spencer said:


> At least not outside the ghettos you must be working in where everything is "easy."


Last job I worked on... $250,000 house. Job before that... $400,000 house. 

Over my 5 year construction career, I only worked in the hood once. The tenant had a very serious crack addiction. The place stunk like nothing else. It was infested with cockroaches. If I didn't cover my nose, I would have puked. ...worse job I ever worked on. I told my uncle that if he ever got a job like that again, I would not show up. Come to think of it... THAT is hard. If a guy can master going to the hood everyday and doing this line of work, then he is a tough a$$ mother******.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

This idiot is the reason why we have to compete with hacks 


It's easy. Jeez what a Moron


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> .........
> The problem is you don't know what you don't know but you think you do.


I will say it just a little different... _You don't know what you don't know until you know that you don't know it.
_


SmartConstruct said:


> ............
> 
> Back to reality  ...where everyone who loves their job makes pennies, lol. When I was 18, I started working part-time for my uncle who is a GC. I should have known that I wouldn’t have enjoyed the business. The first day, we had a discussion where he told me that this type of work was “man work.” Frustrated, I said: “You can’t make any money doing this. Where is your BMW?” He said: “Oh. That’s what chicks want, huh?” Not having a dad growing up, I saw construction as the work that would make me a man. When I was 22, I ended up realizing that all of the hot girls my age wanted a guy with a Bachelor’s degree.
> 
> ...


I find your view of the construction industry much the same as an adolescent views the world. Got the world by the balls and thinks he knows way more than he does. That's not all terrible, but can come across as obnoxious to say the least. Confidence is one thing, but without experience, it should be tempered with humility. 

It may be that you are partially trolling or baiting, but you appear to have some sincerity as you take time to put out fairly lengthy posts.

Step back and think about it. The descriptions of most of the people in your posts who are in the industry do not represent the typical poster on this forum or their businesses. We all have seen crackheads, drunks, deadbeats, etc., but I can tell you they don't work in my circles in any high percentage.

You are right about a lot of points you have made, but only as viewed through a narrow tunnel. Your deduction that the majority fits the profile within your view is evidence of your inexperience with what is outside your view.

If your goal is to make money and you don't really care how, good luck finding satisfaction in that. You would be extremely fortunate to "fall" into something that really brings you satisfaction. Money by itself rarely does.

On the other hand, if your goal is to make money by building a business, and the chosen business is construction related, a broader view and more open mind might help you achieve that.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

Jaws said:


> As they say, you cant fix stupid, Forrest. No matter how much college. You sir, are a moron. All you care about is money, well, Id be willing to gamble most of us on here pay ourselves twice what you are currently making. Instead of listening and learning, you spout a bunch of horrendous BS.
> 
> Im done with you. In my opinion, any member who discusses anything of merit with the handy-hack is wasting his or her time. This boy is doomed to be scraping gutters if he stays in the business. I wouldn't let him take my yard guys place.
> 
> In my opinion, you are running your mouth to disrespect our members, aka as trolling, looking for a fight. Do it again and your gone.


Wow! I can't believe you're so offended over honesty and curiosity. This will be the last post that I respond to. I'm better than that.


----------



## Imakenice (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes Home Depot will have you believe DIY is great and you can do it and all that... sure there are some good DIY'ers out there, they will research fully what they want to do, plan it, take their time with it and will start with an aptitude for it.

The reality is though- A lot of bigger DIY projects are just wrong...not even built to minimum code, sloppy/hurried finishes, lacking knowledge of vapour barrier, air barriers, etc...

The biggest DIY mistakes I see are not meeting code-Improper joist spans, wrong locations for joints in built up beams, footings improper, railings not to code, etc. As well as improper materials, detailing for exterior-no building paper, moisture will get in and it will be rotted away within a few years...anyone who thinks finishing drywall is easy and they've never done any gets a wake up call when they paint everything and put their lights on..

How many DIY'ers will sand their walls before painting? I would think this would be the minority...

anyways there is a DIY level of doing work, which is on par with certain contractors who just kind of ended up doing this work, without a real background in it.. Then there is a higher level, which a qualified contractor brings, often with a heftier price tag..the DIYers and people who want to not spend a lot will go for a cheaper contractor or just do it themselves and be happy with the results, and that is fine assuming it is safe and only cosmetically bad...often it is more than that though

other people value higher end nice work, and are willing to make an investment and pay a higher price for higher value..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Work is repetitious, work is boring, work is hard, hence the name work. Work can be fun if you do things you like. But if you do them for too long then anything that was once fun becomes boring. Work is intrusive into your daily life, it interrupts your social world it interrupts the good times. Hence the name work. It is very doubtful you will find something that you enjoy doing for a lifetime. You need to diversify.

They pay you because it is something that you don't want to do for free. That's why they call it work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmartConstruct said:


> Wow! I can't believe you're so offended over honesty and curiosity. This will be the last post that I respond to. I'm better than that.


No you're not


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> No your not


:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SmartConstruct said:


> You must do commerical work. Ok, commerical is a little more difficult. Residential is easy. But, I don't know, though. I did it for 5 years, so I guess it comes to me easier now. I'm just trying to make a point with all of the DIY going on out there. It's easy to do. When I saw my mom put in a brand new sink without any plumbing experience at all... without ANY leaks (which I've seen before by plumbers who had 10 years of experience), I was convinced that it is all easy to do.


Seriously? Residential is easy? What planet do you live on?

Does this look easy? Use to be raw wood, plywood and paint inside cans.









How about this?









Again, started from raw materials and full installation dealing with the client and all the appropriate contractors to get it to meld to perfection.

But you're right, commercial is much easier.

























Really easy stuff here. Anyone can do it:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Smart, as full of BS, arrogance, know it all and don't really want to work on top of it all.....:whistling

Apply to obamacare or to one of the many non-working positions he has created.....you'll even get a free cell phone...maybe even a Prius to cruise around in....:thumbup::thumbup::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> No you're not


Fixed it.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I heard "somewhere" accounting is pretty easy. I say we all become CPA's!

Then we can all drive desks and meet again on another forum!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> I heard "somewhere" accounting is pretty easy. I say we all become CPA's!
> 
> Then we can all drive desks and meet again on another forum!


That driving a desk thing SUCKS....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I heard "somewhere" accounting is pretty easy. I say we all become CPA's!
> 
> Then we can all drive desks and meet again on another forum!


I might as well be a florist......


Already feel like a wuss when I dont have sweat stains from the suspenders on my nail bags......

Smartie Pants can go be an accountant. He can hire a Handi Hack from in front of Home Cheapo to build his pad too.... that way they can banter about how smart and educated they are.......


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Two threads by self appointed geniuses in a week, amazing. Spell check please

Come on Leo that stuff is easy, he knows everything after 5 years.

I'm still looking for my chart


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Already feel like a wuss when I dont have sweat stains from the suspenders on my nail bags......


Don't feel like a wuss J. I just heard that residential construction is easy so nobody is looking for sweat.

"Smart", you've hit a nerve by degrading what we ALL do here. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

SmartConstruct said:


> I'm better than that.


your gonna have to move out of your parents house sooner or later


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

brunothedog said:


> your gonna have to move out of your parents house sooner or later


:laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy chit you mods need to flag this crap. An hour of my life I'm never getting back


Just a little note in the title such as "read this BS last".:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Holy chit you mods need to flag this crap. An hour of my life I'm never getting back
> 
> 
> Just a little note in the title such as "read this BS last".:laughing:


:laughing:

If I gotta read it, yall can too. Lol


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> ..*.I might as well be a florist......*...



Your new logo....:thumbup::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I four 1 am glad dat constiction is ez. I dinnot go to colage an git neny dagreez.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Warren said:


> I four 1 am glad dat constiction is ez. I dinnot go to colage an git neny dagreez.


Aw you're killing me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> I four 1 am glad dat constiction is ez. I dinnot go to colage an git neny dagreez.


Me too....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Your new logo....:thumbup::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Me too....


Me two


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Me two


Damn it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

asevereid said:


> Da*r*n it.


Fixed it for you....


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Residential is easy


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Me two


Me to


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Warren said:


> Construction is so easy. That is why I constantly pose questions on the web to other contractors. I also never post any pics of the work that I do because it is so easy.



It's because your mind is not as organized as his. Remember he has a degree.:laughing:



> People keep mentioning intelligence when they talk to me... is it because you guys feel inferior to me? If that is the case, then I would have made my name "AllPhaseConstruct" or "PrettyCheepConstruct" or something else. I did not mean to offend people and to think that I belittle them, because of my choice of name.
> 
> Remember... I completed a business program... I know how to write... My mind is more organized than most people because of my education. It is a skill. It does not make me superior to anyone else.
> 
> The same holds true for manual labor. Manual labor is a skill. Your mechanical intelligence is far superior to mine. Hell, if there was a tool competition, you guys would work circles around me. Manual labor is just not my thing.


 This his quote from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Residential is easy


Looks pretty easy to me.... just buy it on Amazon and have them ship it to you...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Looks pretty easy to me.... just buy it on Amazon and have them ship it to you...


Free shipping with Prime


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Me to


Not to derail this any further...but I call shenanigans!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

So easy


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> It's because your mind is not as organized as his. Remember he has a degree.:laughing:
> 
> This his quote from a few weeks ago.


His pompous nature here compelled me to read some of his previous posts as well.

But what do we know? We are just blue collar scumbags who can't spel.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Residential is easy


You sir, are amazing. :no:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

After wasting an hour of my life on this thread whats his face has now moved to the top of my list of people I'd like to kick in the nuts....hard.

Boot him.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> But what do we know? We are just blue collar scumbags who can't spel.


Wait a second here RS...... I don't have a collar..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

His purpose for all this is to make us think he's educated. I don't believe him. Educated people don't need to go on a working mans forum and talk Sh!t to them. He's trying to make himself feel better about his shortcomings.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

In response to the OP; I do a ton of labor as a site carpenter, and plan to continue to do it until I've learned enough of my trade to consider myself a craftsman. Business knowledge will come in time, but I need to put in some more time with the bags on before that happens. 
At this point, with your perspective, I think you could benefit from the same.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Spence.... Was that your job...!!!!!

I thought it was just a pic...... that needs to be a thread:thumbsup:

Edit Got mixed up... on the house moving picture

But Cole if that was your job, you need a thread to tell us about it!!!!!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> His purpose for all this is to make us think he's educated. I don't believe him. Educated people don't need to go on a working mans forum and talk Sh!t to them. He's trying to make himself feel better about his shortcomings.


Cali.... I bet you are dead on.... and that coveted degree is from some ladies finishing school or a community college where Finance 404 is "Balancing Your Checkbook".


----------



## mk5065 (May 25, 2009)

SmartConstruct said:


> It's a risk I don't know if I'm willing to take. Anything can happen at any time. Here's an illustration from the recent past. The painting subcontractor of a respected builder left an oily rag wadded up at a job site when he left for the day. The rag ignited, starting a fire that burned down the clients' nearly completed home. That reminds me of a case from by business law class. A building required the erection of a steel clear span and Mills Construction Inc. subcontracted the erection of this particular building to Double Diamond Construction. Double Diamond discontinued construction, claiming that construction could not continue until the materials supplier, American Buildings Company, or Mills fixed the problems with the materials. The building collapsed with winds estimated at 35 miles-per-hour. The trial court found in favor of Double Diamond, concluding that Mills failed to provide appropriate materials for the construction.


If you are not willing to take risks then being a contractor is not for you. If you mind working late then it's not for you. If you don't love this work then it is not for you! And if you can stare at numbers all day then I can tell you that this is not for you.
There is no shame in this. You tried it and it's not for you. Now move on.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> His purpose for all this is to make us think he's educated. I don't believe him. Educated people don't need to go on a working mans forum and talk Sh!t to them. He's trying to make himself feel better about his shortcomings.


Spot on accurate! I've been thinking this the whole time but kind of laid in the weeds.

Low self esteem.

Ask a question and play dumb, get answers, then tell everyone they are wrong. Man that's just messed up.

Advice for the youngster. Cut the ties with your cousins sisters boyfriends moms neighbor and strike out 100% on your own. Take a few hits on the street and come tell us about it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oconomowoc said:


> Spot on accurate! I've been thinking this the whole time but kind of laid in the weeds.
> 
> Low self esteem.
> 
> ...


Liberal :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Liberal :whistling


Ouch!


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Spence.... Was that your job...!!!!!
> 
> I thought it was just a pic...... that needs to be a thread:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I have seen Cole post pics of the job in other threads. Before all I had seen was the house with a new foundation under it. Jacking the thing would have been a feat but seeing that mother on wheels is just unbelievable. I mean....it would have been easy....as easy as changing a sink.....isn't that what the OP said? Anyone could have done it. All you have to do is lift it up and put it on a trailer and take it to a new spot and set it back down again. Easy as pie.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I have seen Cole post pics of the job in other threads. Before all I had seen was the house with a new foundation under it. Jacking the thing would have been a feat but seeing that mother on wheels is just unbelievable. I mean....it would have been easy....as easy as changing a sink.....isn't that what the OP said? Anyone could have done it. All you have to do is lift it up and put it on a trailer and take it to a new spot and set it back down again. Easy as pie.


Yep, ezeee 10 min 20 tops... I took a class....


Thats enough entertainment for 1 day , nap time.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

every day someone wakes up and thinks that, hey I could be a contractor, they can make good money, have a rewarding carrier, and perform a job that you can see something from start to finish, instead of just doing your part

all you have to do is go get a couple jobs, get some guys together, tell them what to do, drive around, talk on the phone, slap a couple people on the back and tell them their awesome, finish the job perfectly, collect the check pay out 60%, and keep 40% for being such a darn good contractor

the problem is you didn't wake up, it was all a dream


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> But Cole if that was your job, you need a thread to tell us about it!!!!!


There is a thread some where around here. IT has been several years now. Set a world record and was filmed by discovery channel. 
I'm just a blue collar low life compared to the OP.

Cole


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

7 pages and 25 minutes of my life I will never be able to get back.

I would love to sit through a few job interviews with this guy. I bet it would be more entertaining than anything I could watch on TV.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> 7 pages and 25 minutes of my life I will never be able to get back.


Seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> There is a thread some where around here. IT has been several years now.


Crank the wayback machine to 2009. :thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/no-one-wants-big-project-57585/


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

To the Ignoramus Handi-Hack:

Just keep digging your grave with your tongue, and I'll get my wish after all.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Seriously? Residential is easy? What planet do you live on?
> 
> Does this look easy? Use to be raw wood, plywood and paint inside cans.
> 
> ...


wait a minute Leo,- ya mean you can't learn to produce work like that at the Saturday 10:30 AM seminar in aisle 3 at Home Depot ? Drat!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I doubt very much the OP has a college degree.

In my single post to him I employed what was basically a simple metaphor.

all of you blue collar,low life,sub human working class schlubs understood the meaning behind it- but it apparently escaped the OP.

surely a college graduate would know what a metaphor is ?

my wife teaches 4th graders-THEY know what a metaphor is---------


Or was it a simile?- I can never keep those 2 straight, LOL
Stephen


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> I doubt very much the OP has a college degree.
> 
> In my single post to him I employed what was basically a simple metaphor.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if he has a degree. I know just as many idiots with degrees as without. Intelligence and education are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he has a degree. I know just as many idiots with degrees as without. Intelligence and education are not mutually exclusive.


 Oh, I agree with your point wholeheartedly--- I just think he is ALSO missing a basic level of education as well,
Stephen


----------

